# Rohloff hub



## Jusmit (Nov 3, 2013)

What are peoples thoughts for use of this hub on an off road onlt tandem. Any experience good and bad.


----------



## co_Intense (Oct 14, 2007)

Works great on our ECdM. I'm not a fan of the grip shifting but other than that no complaints.


----------

